# Bro's Tow Rig got some new parts.



## rustywrangler (Aug 24, 2010)

I will be doing a write up on a 2009 Tundra Lift Kit.  This is just a teaser shot of things to come in the next few days lol.  Can anyone guess the company.. 

View attachment Camburg.jpg


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 30, 2010)

Ripping the front end off today, pics to follow.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 31, 2010)

Before and after shots 

View attachment DSC_0251.jpg


View attachment DSC_0274.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 31, 2010)

looks beefy.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!!! (10 char)


----------

